# Art



## eccles_1960 (Nov 15, 2004)

Folks, thanks for all these links to various sites.
I've seen some of the artwork in passing and on album covers etc, but never really paid much heed. Thanks to some of the posts and especially this separate forum, I have discovered a wider world of this style of art. The Fantasy Fine Art Gallery has been added to my favourites and I will pay more attention in the future.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 15, 2004)

Glad we could all help - and if you discover any new favourite galleries, feel free to list them here.


----------



## eccles_1960 (Nov 19, 2004)

I've been looking around on the net for some good sites and found one. Unfortunately I don't know how to post a link, but if you Google arthistory.cc there is the new updated site and a link to an older site that has some amazing stuff.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 19, 2004)

Good call. 

Here's the site:
http://arthistory.cc/index_ns.html

Click on "artists" for a list of artists and pics.


----------



## eccles_1960 (Nov 22, 2004)

By the way, can anyone tell me an artist who does Egyptian themed fantasy art? I have some .jpg's by Carolina Eade and would love to get more


----------

